
Tim O'Reilly: Different approaches to the semantic web - jcwentz
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/03/different_appro_1.html
======
notabel
O'Reilly clearly gets to a point that I tried to make in reference to one of
the first round of articles about freebase: namely, that by adopting the ideas
of web2.0, namely relying on users to generate information because it is
natural and convenient for them, we have a chance to take another shot at the
semantic web, and perhaps actually make it past arguing in the W3C this time.

